# HTV on EVA Foam Flip Flops?



## Sk8X1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, all. I have seen posts that touch on this topic, but I'm looking for more info. After watching some YouTube videos in which people ironed HTV onto flip flops, I decided to give it a try using some scraps of metal flake Thermoflex Plus as well as some Siser Easyweed (neon green). I have a heat press but wound up using an iron like the people in the videos since I had trouble removing the straps with needle nose pliers. 

Some of the Thermoflex rubbed off almost immediately after I put on the first pair of flip flops. I used the cotton setting on the iron, so I'm assuming it was because of inadequate pressure instead of temperature. I haven't tested the Siser yet. Still, some of the Thermoflex seems to be hanging in there.

My questions are: If I use the heat press to decorate the heel area, will HTV -- especially Thermoflex -- work? Or is HTV on flip flops doomed to rub off quickly? I've thought about using air-curing water-based screen printing ink but wanted to try HTV since the technique seems to work for some other people.

If any of you have had success with HTV on flip flops, what heat press and/or iron settings would you recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sk8X1 said:


> Hi, all. I have seen posts that touch on this topic, but I'm looking for more info. After watching some YouTube videos in which people ironed HTV onto flip flops, I decided to give it a try using some scraps of metal flake Thermoflex Plus as well as some Siser Easyweed (neon green). I have a heat press but wound up using an iron like the people in the videos since I had trouble removing the straps with needle nose pliers.
> 
> Some of the Thermoflex rubbed off almost immediately after I put on the first pair of flip flops. I used the cotton setting on the iron, so I'm assuming it was because of inadequate pressure instead of temperature. I haven't tested the Siser yet. Still, some of the Thermoflex seems to be hanging in there.
> 
> ...


 Two words... "release agent".
Common issue with plastics 
Anyway, I've not tried HTV on Flip Flops...but I don't like the idea.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Sk8X1 said:


> Hi, all. I have seen posts that touch on this topic, but I'm looking for more info. After watching some YouTube videos in which people ironed HTV onto flip flops, I decided to give it a try using some scraps of metal flake Thermoflex Plus as well as some Siser Easyweed (neon green). I have a heat press but wound up using an iron like the people in the videos since I had trouble removing the straps with needle nose pliers.
> 
> Some of the Thermoflex rubbed off almost immediately after I put on the first pair of flip flops. I used the cotton setting on the iron, so I'm assuming it was because of inadequate pressure instead of temperature. I haven't tested the Siser yet. Still, some of the Thermoflex seems to be hanging in there.
> 
> ...


We typically dye sub them. I would not expect HTV to last long on them.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe sign vinyl will adhere better. ???


----------



## Sk8X1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll pick up some sign vinyl to see how it works out. I'm looking into dye sublimation, too, but I like trying out different processes.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

AMW>.Are the flip flops you print with sublimation coated to accept the inks?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

proworlded said:


> AMW>.Are the flip flops you print with sublimation coated to accept the inks?


They are made with polyester as the top layer. They turn out really nice. I will post a pic later if I can of a finished one as well as a blank.


----------

